# Maxant or Dadant Extractors



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm getting ready to buy a 9-frame extractor from either Rossman or Dadant as I will be able to drive to either store and pick it up. My desire is to buy either the 9-frame Maxant power extractor or the Dadant power 3-6 frame extractor. Does anyone have experience with either/both of these two extractors? From my initial impressions, they both have very reputable names, but the Dadant extractor is about $150 more. If it were you, which one would you buy? :scratch:


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I have the maxant hand powered 9 frame and couldn't be happier. It is very well made and of course made here in the USA. The dadant one might be both of those things also, but all I know is how good my maxant is.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I can only echo my sentiments with Maxant. Their customer service is top notch, too.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

My maxant 30 frame will be 40 years old in 2015 and still going strong


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

My Dadant is a mere 20 years old, but it's still going strong, too! Don't know about service, tho, as it's never needed any.



Rusty


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

Maxant all the way. We are the 3rd largest supplier of Maxant extractors and I will GLADLY! ship one to you for free so there is no need to drive to pick it up! We use what we sell and I love my maxant extractors.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I purchased the Dadant 20 frame extractor 3 years ago and have been really happy with it.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've had the Maxant 3/6/9 frame a few years its a very good machine. Its nice to be able to run 3 deep frames when there is too much honey in the brood area of the hive.
Also Jake from Maxant is on the forum, & always available for advice or questions.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

The few beekeepers in my area that I've spoken with have Dadant and speak very highly of the product. I'll buy one of their used Dadants sometime soon.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Both American made, both great quality.
BUT...............
If it were me, I'd go with a Maxant :gh:


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not enough experience to have an opinion on the extractors but Maxant ball caps are really nice.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the great responses. From the way it sounds either company offers some top notch equipment and I can't go wrong picking either one. However, I'm probably going to go with Maxant because I can extract both deeps and mediums without having to pay extra for Dadant baskets - plus it's cheaper.

Thanks bk21701 for the free shipping offer, but I'm going to pick up the extractor from Rossman as we'll be on vacation anyway and I can write the mileage off since the business is buying it.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

bk21701 said:


> Maxant all the way. We are the 3rd largest supplier of Maxant extractors and I will GLADLY! ship one to you for free so there is no need to drive to pick it up! We use what we sell and I love my maxant extractors.


On second thought, how can I go wrong with free shipping AND not having to pay sales tax (yet). I just ordered one from you today and am looking forward to extracting my first batch of honey with it!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

adamant said:


> Not sure about the dadant bit I do have the maxant 1300 20 frame and I love it


1400, unless someone made a custom machine for you?


----------



## sassybeehoney (Feb 26, 2013)

MAXANT said:


> Both American made, both great quality.
> BUT...............
> If it were me, I'd go with a Maxant :gh:


I never like when a manufacturer takes shots at their competition...this post is refreshing to see.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Between those two, I'd go Maxant. When you move up to the 20 frame size, Dadant gets the nod. The 20 frame Dadant will hold 32 mediums or 20 deeps. My 20 frame Dadant is probably 20 years old (2nd owner) and still going strong.


----------



## mulesii (Jun 10, 2012)

Last year I had a small issue with my Maxant 3100. I emailed Maxant on a Saturday afternoon and received a response within an hour that fixed the problem. I haven't tried this with Dadant, but doubt I would have had the same experience that exceeded my expectations with Dadant.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

sassybeehoney said:


> I never like when a manufacturer takes shots at their competition...this post is refreshing to see.



I can speak first hand of a recent conversation I had with Jake at Maxant. When talking about quality extractors and differences he said "Of course I would like for you to buy ours, but if you don't, buy a Dadant" Spoke volumes and I'm loving my new Maxant 1400.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

cg3 said:


> Not enough experience to have an opinion on the extractors but Maxant ball caps are really nice.


I can second that.
I love their hats


----------



## CAP (Feb 4, 2017)

I am looking for an extractor, what is the cost? I currently have 6 hives but I hope to grow to between 12 to 15. I am looking at either the Maxant 9 or the 20 but based on everything I have read I definitely want to go power unless cost become a problem. I am in Albertville , Alabama.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

I have a Dadant 6-12 with stand. It will do shallows, mediums, or deeps with no basket required. It has a variable speed motor, Made in USA, etc. I'm sure Maxant is just as good, just assuring you that Dadants extractor is good quality.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've bought Maxant. I'd buy it again!

And again...and again....


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Ravenseye said:


> I've bought Maxant. I'd buy it again!
> 
> And again...and again....


2nd on that notion...

Really love my 3100...

Might have to order a hat...

If I can get free shipping...


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Looking at extractors. There are a couple alternatives not in this thread. 
opcorn:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A Maxant for $150 LESS is a no brainer. Get the Maxant. If they are the same price, I'd get the Maxant. If the Dadant was $150 cheaper, then I would have to think about it...


----------



## keith841 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dont buy Dadant!
I know this is an older discussion, but I bought 2 20 frame Dadant extractors in 2013. 
* The motors seem good. no problems.
*Even with them bolted to the concrete they are very easily out of balance and jump all over the place. The result is you either have to re arrange the frames to try and balance it or go at a very slow speed. 
*The little chains that hold the extractor down to the stand are cheesy and dont hold it tight to the stand very well. but there isn't a way to improve it because it bends the edges of the lid down if you try to tighten it up more. I suppose you could drill holes in the side of the extractor and come up with a better design.
* After three years the bearings were shot and had to be replaced. 
* The bottom of the extractor is a conical shape. The high point is in the center and the honey pools around the outside edges. This design is absolutely horrible because at least two gallons of honey will just sit in the bottom and not drain. When you're finished, you must manually scoop out all that honey. It is very difficult to get out because you have to stick a skinny long handled cooking spoon through the bars of the reel to get to it. You have to turn the spoon sideways to get it through the bars,so when you're pulling out a spoon full of honey half of it pours off. It takes a minimum of 45 minutes to an hour to get out, bending over in a very uncomfortable position to clean it up. Why on earth they didn't make the low point in the center of the bottom is beyond me. Of course they dont tell you that in the advertisements, you find out after you get. I have called to let them know about this and the attitude is they couldn't care less. You bought it, now it's yours and your problem. I'm fed up with these dam things and want to get rid of them. I will never buy them again. Any body wants to buy them,let me know.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

keith841 said:


> Dont buy Dadant!
> I know this is an older discussion, but I bought 2 20 frame Dadant extractors in 2013.
> * The bottom of the extractor is a conical shape. The high point is in the center and the honey pools around the outside edges.


I thought that was the point, to force the honey to the outside edge so it would not be a deep pool across the entire bottom surface.
I have a two frame Dadant. When I finish I remove the basket, lay the extractor on its side on the table and let gravity do the work.

Alex


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

keith841 said:


> Dont buy Dadant!
> I know this is an older discussion, but I bought 2 20 frame Dadant extractors in 2013.
> * The motors seem good. no problems.
> *Even with them bolted to the concrete they are very easily out of balance and jump all over the place. The result is you either have to re arrange the frames to try and balance it or go at a very slow speed.
> ...


-All extractors will wobble if loaded improperly or will unequally filled frames.
-Which extractors have you compared to the Dadant?
-If an extractor was slopped to the middle, the bearings would be submerged in honey and where would the drain gate be placed?
-The chains on my Dadant work just fine. 
- After extracting, tilt the extractor about 15 degree with the gate being on the low side. The next morning, it will take 5 minutes with a spatula to get the remaining honey into the gate and drained out.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I have 2 Dadant 20's. They're beautiful.

Adam


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have my Dadant 20 on a hinged stand top. While extracting it is clamped down, when finished I tilt it up for draining. This is at the top of the list of famous odfrank inventions. A poor workman blames his tools. You have to be smarter than the extractor to make it work properly.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

How much do you extract with that 20 each year, Odfrank?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> How much do you extract with that 20 each year, Odfrank?


I do about three tons and other people probably another 1500+ lbs.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice. Then the pair of them I bought should handle plenty for me. Thanks


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

These extractors are "manufactured with high quality stainless steel" and that's why they will not rust. (or will they?) 















Them stainless steel rods are rusting. 
The galvanized nut ...high quality stainless??? 
That's a real deal-breaker.

You can buy that extractor right now today for $750.
It's in Oregon and is advertised on this site.


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Maxant...my 2cents


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

I have the Maxant 3100p I think. Thye just updated the motor and you now do not have to bump it to move the carosel into the right position which is a great update. It is well made and it is what i have!!!


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought my Dadant 20 frame in 1989. Still works and looks like a new one. Holds 20 deeps or 36 shallow or mediums. 30" tank with ample room to move frames in and out. Maxant is good quality too but wouldn't trade my Dadant for anything they offer.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

odfrank said:


> I have my Dadant 20 on a hinged stand top...This is at the top of the list of famous odfrank inventions. A poor workman blames his tools. You have to be smarter than the extractor to make it work properly.


outstanding idea and response!


----------



## Farmercal (May 19, 2015)

We bought a used Dadant 20/32. I have no idea how old it is but it is built like a tank. We just used it a week ago. Put it on the steel stand the previous owner built, bolted the stand to a heavy door, strapped the extractor to the stand and started extracting. It gave a little wobble, that's all. We put the frames in as evenly as possible but not perfect. After extraction, the wife and I picked up the extractor and poured out the remaining honey. It wasn't too much trouble, just another step. Love this thing. We took it completely apart to clean and put it back together quite easily. After I greased the ball bearings, the rack inside would spin forever. Great product. From what I have heard about Maxant, they also have great products and quality leadership I might add.


----------

